# Wow



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

We have some GREAT looking fish pictures in this months photo contest it was hard to decide lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of competition -_- LOL Can you vote for your own? Just wondering - I didnt. I voted for the 2nd one (?) the one that had the fish peering up out of the water with a bunch of floating plants. I think it was by Vaygirl.


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

There's a fish I just fell in love with.He/She, not sure, has sooo many colors it's truly amazing.I believe it's the second picture posted,unfortunately I don't know the owner or...I would politely ask for more pictures.
The betta looks like a clown-royal blue,yellow,white...ahhh...
So freaking [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Nepal was it the one that was yellow and blue the SECOND from the top?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That was a seriously pretty fish. You can't vote for your own. I voted for metalbettas pic. And thanks for voting for Tango peering through his plants Alex. :-D


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

Abby said:


> Nepal was it the one that was yellow and blue the SECOND from the top?


Yes,yes!Do you know who's fish that is?


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I know! the photos are all so beautiful this month! I forget which one I voted for but I think it was one of the ones near the end...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Nepale said:


> Yes,yes!Do you know who's fish that is?



no i dont know who owns him but i do remember seeing some like him by....urgh i cant remember! but i wants one that colour its DROOL WORTHY


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

monroe0704 has that fish. it is pretty any one vote for mine? hes my avatar


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Monroe i want ur fishus!


----------

